# Probleme mit DVD

## franzf

Hi,

Ich habe ein doofes Problem. Prinzipiell funktioniert DVD Video Abspielen wunderbar. Bis auf einen einzigen Titel: "Der Prinz von Pumpelonien".

*) Kaffeine gibt mir nen SegFault

```
Thread 1 (Thread 0x7fbbd5bd2760 (LWP 12825)):

[KCrash Handler]

#5  0x00007fbbd26ee1b5 in raise () from /lib/libc.so.6

#6  0x00007fbbd26ef5e0 in abort () from /lib/libc.so.6

#7  0x00007fbbd27293d7 in __libc_message () from /lib/libc.so.6

#8  0x00007fbbd272e966 in malloc_printerr () from /lib/libc.so.6

#9  0x00007fbbd273371c in free () from /lib/libc.so.6

#10 0x00007fbbc9819a19 in DVDReadBytes () from /usr/lib64/xine/plugins/1.28/xineplug_inp_dvd.so

#11 0x00007fbbc98162a9 in ifoRead_PGCI_UT () from /usr/lib64/xine/plugins/1.28/xineplug_inp_dvd.so

#12 0x00007fbbc9810857 in vm_reset () from /usr/lib64/xine/plugins/1.28/xineplug_inp_dvd.so

#13 0x00007fbbc980aa6c in dvdnav_open () from /usr/lib64/xine/plugins/1.28/xineplug_inp_dvd.so

#14 0x00007fbbc9805a0c in dvd_parse_try_open () from /usr/lib64/xine/plugins/1.28/xineplug_inp_dvd.so

#15 0x00007fbbc98071a5 in dvd_plugin_open () from /usr/lib64/xine/plugins/1.28/xineplug_inp_dvd.so

#16 0x00007fbbd549380d in xine_open () from /usr/lib64/libxine.so.1

#17 0x000000000040778e in XineObject::customEvent(QEvent*) ()

#18 0x00007fbbd4434aac in QObject::event(QEvent*) () from /usr/lib64/qt4/libQtCore.so.4

#19 0x00007fbbd33794dc in QApplicationPrivate::notify_helper(QObject*, QEvent*) () from /usr/lib64/qt4/libQtGui.so.4

#20 0x00007fbbd337f9bb in QApplication::notify(QObject*, QEvent*) () from /usr/lib64/qt4/libQtGui.so.4

#21 0x00007fbbd506dfb6 in KApplication::notify(QObject*, QEvent*) () from /usr/lib64/libkdeui.so.5

#22 0x00007fbbd442500b in QCoreApplication::notifyInternal(QObject*, QEvent*) () from /usr/lib64/qt4/libQtCore.so.4

#23 0x00007fbbd442862b in QCoreApplicationPrivate::sendPostedEvents(QObject*, int, QThreadData*) () from /usr/lib64/qt4/libQtCore.so.4

#24 0x00007fbbd444e143 in postEventSourceDispatch(_GSource*, int (*)(void*), void*) () from /usr/lib64/qt4/libQtCore.so.4

#25 0x00007fbbcf4b6993 in g_main_context_dispatch () from /usr/lib/libglib-2.0.so.0

#26 0x00007fbbcf4ba798 in g_main_context_iterate () from /usr/lib/libglib-2.0.so.0

#27 0x00007fbbcf4ba954 in g_main_context_iteration () from /usr/lib/libglib-2.0.so.0

#28 0x00007fbbd444dca3 in QEventDispatcherGlib::processEvents(QFlags<QEventLoop::ProcessEventsFlag>) () from /usr/lib64/qt4/libQtCore.so.4

#29 0x00007fbbd342653e in QGuiEventDispatcherGlib::processEvents(QFlags<QEventLoop::ProcessEventsFlag>) () from /usr/lib64/qt4/libQtGui.so.4

#30 0x00007fbbd44239a2 in QEventLoop::processEvents(QFlags<QEventLoop::ProcessEventsFlag>) () from /usr/lib64/qt4/libQtCore.so.4

#31 0x00007fbbd4423d7d in QEventLoop::exec(QFlags<QEventLoop::ProcessEventsFlag>) () from /usr/lib64/qt4/libQtCore.so.4

#32 0x00007fbbd44288e3 in QCoreApplication::exec() () from /usr/lib64/qt4/libQtCore.so.4

#33 0x000000000040514e in main ()
```

*) Mplayer sagt mir

```
Spiele dvd://1.

libdvdread: Using libdvdcss version 1.2.10 for DVD access

*** libdvdread: CHECK_VALUE failed in libdvdread4/ifo_read.c:1042 ***

*** for (int)tt_srpt->nr_of_srpts * sizeof(title_info_t) <= info_length ***

[...]

mplayer: malloc.c:3097: sYSMALLOc: Assertion `(old_top == (((mbinptr) (((char *) &((av)->bins[((1) - 1) * 2])) - __builtin_offsetof (struct malloc_chunk, fd)))) && old_size == 0) || ((unsigned long) (old_size) >= (unsigned long)((((__builtin_offsetof (struct malloc_chunk, fd_nextsize))+((2 * (sizeof(size_t))) - 1)) & ~((2 * (sizeof(size_t))) - 1))) && ((old_top)->size & 0x1) && ((unsigned long)old_end & pagemask) == 0)' failed.

MPlayer wurde durch Signal 6 im Modul open_stream unterbrochen.

ID_SIGNAL=6
```

*) vlc sagt mir

```
(gdb) bt

#0  0x00007ffff6b3680f in _int_malloc () from /lib/libc.so.6

#1  0x00007ffff6b38800 in malloc () from /lib/libc.so.6

#2  0x00007fffdd0ee34a in ifoRead_PGCIT_internal () from /usr/lib/libdvdread.so.4

#3  0x00007fffdd0f1ca6 in ifoRead_PGCI_UT () from /usr/lib/libdvdread.so.4

#4  0x00007fffdd30e714 in vm_reset () from /usr/lib/libdvdnav.so.4

#5  0x00007fffdd307180 in dvdnav_open () from /usr/lib/libdvdnav.so.4

#6  0x00007fffdd51b1a7 in Open () from /usr/lib64/vlc/plugins/access/libdvdnav_plugin.so

#7  0x00007ffff7980aaf in module_need () from /usr/lib/libvlccore.so.4

#8  0x00007ffff7947064 in __demux_New () from /usr/lib/libvlccore.so.4

#9  0x00007ffff795254c in InputSourceInit () from /usr/lib/libvlccore.so.4

#10 0x00007ffff7953749 in Init () from /usr/lib/libvlccore.so.4

#11 0x00007ffff7956955 in Run () from /usr/lib/libvlccore.so.4

#12 0x00007ffff7985f24 in thread_entry () from /usr/lib/libvlccore.so.4

#13 0x00007ffff70248e4 in start_thread () from /lib/libpthread.so.0

#14 0x00007ffff6b9227d in clone () from /lib/libc.so.6
```

Der Witz an der Sache:

Bis zum letzten Update hat diese DVD problemlos funktioniert  :Sad: 

Ich kann aber nichts wirklich entscheidendes in den Paketen entdecken.

Kann mir jemand sagen, was evtl. zu dem Problem führen kann?

Hier die Aktualisierungen vor dem Auftreten:

```
     Tue Jul 20 11:25:48 2010 >>> sys-kernel/zen-sources-2.6.34_p1-r1:2.6.34_p1-r1                                                                                      

     Tue Jul 20 11:32:40 2010 >>> sys-apps/util-linux-2.18:0

     Tue Jul 20 11:32:58 2010 >>> app-shells/bash-completion-1.2:0

     Tue Jul 20 11:34:08 2010 >>> dev-util/pkgconfig-0.25-r2:0

     Tue Jul 20 11:41:46 2010 >>> dev-libs/glib-2.24.1-r1:0

     Tue Jul 20 11:41:59 2010 >>> sys-apps/sysvinit-2.88-r1:0                                                                                                           

     Tue Jul 20 11:43:27 2010 >>> sys-fs/udev-160:0                                                                                                                     

     Tue Jul 20 13:04:04 2010 >>> sys-kernel/zen-sources-2.6.34_p1-r1:2.6.34_p1-r1                                                                                      

     Wed Jul 21 09:09:43 2010 >>> sys-apps/paludis-0.48.3:0                                                                                                             

     Wed Jul 21 10:21:39 2010 >>> media-libs/freetype-2.4.1:2                                                                                                           

     Wed Jul 21 10:24:04 2010 >>> net-misc/curl-7.21.0:0                                                                                                                

     Wed Jul 21 10:25:49 2010 >>> net-print/cups-1.4.4:0                                                                                                                

     Wed Jul 21 10:26:36 2010 >>> media-libs/audiofile-0.2.7:0                                                                                                          

     Wed Jul 21 10:26:54 2010 >>> x11-libs/libXfixes-4.0.5:0                                                                                                            

     Wed Jul 21 10:27:11 2010 >>> x11-libs/libXdamage-1.1.3:0                                                                                                           

     Wed Jul 21 10:27:28 2010 >>> x11-libs/libXcomposite-0.4.2:0                                                                                                        

     Wed Jul 21 10:29:35 2010 >>> x11-libs/qt-sql-4.6.3-r2:4                                                                                                            

     Wed Jul 21 10:32:38 2010 >>> media-libs/gst-plugins-good-0.10.22:0.10                                                                                              

     Wed Jul 21 10:33:23 2010 >>> media-plugins/gst-plugins-flac-0.10.22:0.10                                                                                           

     Wed Jul 21 10:34:00 2010 >>> media-plugins/gst-plugins-oss-0.10.22:0.10                                                                                            

     Wed Jul 21 10:34:54 2010 >>> dev-python/setuptools-0.6.13:0                                                                                                        

     Wed Jul 21 10:35:29 2010 >>> sys-libs/e2fsprogs-libs-1.41.12:0                                                                                                     

     Wed Jul 21 10:50:25 2010 >>> media-gfx/gimp-2.6.10:2                                                                                                               

     Wed Jul 21 10:52:27 2010 >>> app-text/poppler-0.14.1:0                                                                                                             

     Wed Jul 21 10:52:44 2010 >>> dev-python/pycups-1.9.51:0                                                                                                            

     Wed Jul 21 10:53:10 2010 >>> app-admin/system-config-printer-common-1.2.3:0                                                                                        

     Wed Jul 21 10:54:29 2010 >>> app-arch/cpio-2.11:0                                                                                                                  

     Wed Jul 21 10:54:49 2010 >>> dev-libs/shared-desktop-ontologies-0.5:0                                                                                              

     Wed Jul 21 10:56:24 2010 >>> dev-libs/zziplib-0.13.59-r1:0                                                                                                         

     Wed Jul 21 10:58:49 2010 >>> dev-tex/luatex-0.60.2:0                                                                                                               

     Wed Jul 21 11:01:41 2010 >>> dev-db/virtuoso-odbc-6.1.2:0                                                                                                          

     Wed Jul 21 11:05:46 2010 >>> dev-db/virtuoso-server-6.1.2:0                                                                                                        

     Wed Jul 21 11:08:24 2010 >>> dev-libs/soprano-2.4.4:0                                                                                                              

     Wed Jul 21 11:10:08 2010 >>> app-arch/tar-1.23-r2:0                                                                                                                

     Wed Jul 21 11:10:47 2010 >>> app-cdr/cdrdao-1.2.3-r1:0                                                                                                             

     Wed Jul 21 11:13:39 2010 >>> media-video/transcode-1.1.5-r2:0                                                                                                      

     Wed Jul 21 11:18:06 2010 >>> app-cdr/k3b-2.0.0:4                                                                                                                   

     Wed Jul 21 11:19:59 2010 >>> app-text/dvipdfmx-20100328:0                                                                                                          

     Wed Jul 21 11:36:04 2010 >>> app-emulation/wine-1.2:0                                                                                                              

     Wed Jul 21 11:36:23 2010 >>> dev-cpp/eigen-2.0.14:2                                                                                                                

     Wed Jul 21 11:37:11 2010 >>> app-portage/eix-0.20.6:0                                                                                                              

     Wed Jul 21 11:37:37 2010 >>> app-shells/dash-0.5.6.1:0                                                                                                             

     Wed Jul 21 11:39:18 2010 >>> dev-java/ant-core-1.8.1:0                                                                                                             

     Wed Jul 21 11:39:32 2010 >>> dev-java/ant-trax-1.8.1:0                                                                                                             

     Wed Jul 21 11:39:52 2010 >>> dev-java/ant-apache-xalan2-1.8.1:0                                                                                                    

     Wed Jul 21 12:29:59 2010 >>> dev-python/sip-4.10.5:0                                                                                                               

     Wed Jul 21 12:47:24 2010 >>> dev-python/PyQt4-4.7.4:0                                                                                                              

     Wed Jul 21 14:48:33 2010 >>> dev-python/matplotlib-1.0.0:0                                                                                                         

     Wed Jul 21 14:49:50 2010 >>> x11-libs/qscintilla-2.4.4:0                                                                                                           

     Wed Jul 21 14:51:14 2010 >>> dev-python/qscintilla-python-2.4.4:0                                                                                                  

     Wed Jul 21 14:51:25 2010 >>> dev-ruby/rubygems-1.3.6-r2:0                                                                                                          

     Wed Jul 21 14:51:36 2010 >>> virtual/rubygems-0-r2:0                                                                                                               

     Wed Jul 21 14:51:59 2010 >>> dev-ruby/rake-0.8.7-r4:0                                                                                                              

     Wed Jul 21 14:52:22 2010 >>> dev-ruby/json-1.4.3-r1:0                                                                                                              

     Wed Jul 21 14:52:32 2010 >>> dev-ruby/rubyforge-2.0.4:0                                                                                                            

     Wed Jul 21 14:52:46 2010 >>> dev-ruby/rspec-1.2.9-r1:0                                                                                                             

     Wed Jul 21 14:59:44 2010 >>> dev-util/codeblocks-10.05:0                                                                                                           

     Wed Jul 21 15:00:51 2010 >>> dev-util/eric-4.4.6:4                                                                                                                 

     Wed Jul 21 15:01:45 2010 >>> media-libs/sdl-gfx-2.0.21:0                                                                                                           

     Wed Jul 21 15:03:33 2010 >>> sys-apps/shadow-4.1.4.2-r4:0                                                                                                          

     Wed Jul 21 15:05:51 2010 >>> kde-base/kdm-4.4.4-r2:4.4                                                                                                             

     Wed Jul 21 15:06:17 2010 >>> sys-apps/vbetool-1.1:0                                                                                                                

     Wed Jul 21 15:06:35 2010 >>> media-fonts/encodings-1.0.3-r1:0                                                                                                      

     Wed Jul 21 15:08:19 2010 >>> media-fonts/font-adobe-100dpi-1.0.1:0                                                                                                 

     Wed Jul 21 15:08:34 2010 >>> media-fonts/font-alias-1.0.2:0                                                                                                        

     Wed Jul 21 15:09:51 2010 >>> media-fonts/font-adobe-75dpi-1.0.1:0                                                                                                  

     Wed Jul 21 15:10:31 2010 >>> media-fonts/font-adobe-utopia-100dpi-1.0.2:0                                                                                          

     Wed Jul 21 15:11:09 2010 >>> media-fonts/font-adobe-utopia-75dpi-1.0.2:0                                                                                           

     Wed Jul 21 15:11:38 2010 >>> media-fonts/font-adobe-utopia-type1-1.0.2:0                                                                                           

     Wed Jul 21 15:12:09 2010 >>> media-fonts/font-arabic-misc-1.0.1:0                                                                                                  

     Wed Jul 21 15:13:14 2010 >>> media-fonts/font-bh-100dpi-1.0.1:0                                                                                                    

     Wed Jul 21 15:14:16 2010 >>> media-fonts/font-bh-75dpi-1.0.1:0                                                                                                     

     Wed Jul 21 15:14:57 2010 >>> media-fonts/font-bh-lucidatypewriter-100dpi-1.0.1:0                                                                                   

     Wed Jul 21 15:15:36 2010 >>> media-fonts/font-bh-lucidatypewriter-75dpi-1.0.1:0                                                                                    

     Wed Jul 21 15:16:08 2010 >>> media-fonts/font-bh-ttf-1.0.1:0                                                                                                       

     Wed Jul 21 15:16:40 2010 >>> media-fonts/font-bh-type1-1.0.1:0                                                                                                     

     Wed Jul 21 15:17:13 2010 >>> media-fonts/font-bitstream-100dpi-1.0.1:0                                                                                             

     Wed Jul 21 15:17:52 2010 >>> media-fonts/font-bitstream-75dpi-1.0.1:0                                                                                              

     Wed Jul 21 15:18:28 2010 >>> media-fonts/font-bitstream-speedo-1.0.1:0                                                                                             

     Wed Jul 21 15:18:56 2010 >>> media-fonts/font-bitstream-type1-1.0.1:0                                                                                              

     Wed Jul 21 15:19:25 2010 >>> media-fonts/font-cronyx-cyrillic-1.0.1:0                                                                                              

     Wed Jul 21 15:19:52 2010 >>> media-fonts/font-cursor-misc-1.0.1:0                                                                                                  

     Wed Jul 21 15:20:20 2010 >>> media-fonts/font-daewoo-misc-1.0.1:0                                                                                                  

     Wed Jul 21 15:20:47 2010 >>> media-fonts/font-dec-misc-1.0.1:0                                                                                                     

     Wed Jul 21 15:21:15 2010 >>> media-fonts/font-ibm-type1-1.0.1:0                                                                                                    

     Wed Jul 21 15:21:43 2010 >>> media-fonts/font-isas-misc-1.0.1:0                                                                                                    

     Wed Jul 21 15:22:11 2010 >>> media-fonts/font-jis-misc-1.0.1:0                                                                                                     

     Wed Jul 21 15:22:37 2010 >>> media-fonts/font-micro-misc-1.0.1:0                                                                                                   

     Wed Jul 21 15:23:04 2010 >>> media-fonts/font-misc-cyrillic-1.0.1:0                                                                                                

     Wed Jul 21 15:23:32 2010 >>> media-fonts/font-misc-ethiopic-1.0.1-r1:0                                                                                             

     Wed Jul 21 15:24:00 2010 >>> media-fonts/font-misc-meltho-1.0.1:0                                                                                                  

     Wed Jul 21 15:25:07 2010 >>> media-fonts/font-misc-misc-1.1.0:0                                                                                                    

     Wed Jul 21 15:25:40 2010 >>> media-fonts/font-mutt-misc-1.0.1:0                                                                                                    

     Wed Jul 21 15:26:10 2010 >>> media-fonts/font-schumacher-misc-1.1.0:0                                                                                              

     Wed Jul 21 15:27:03 2010 >>> media-fonts/font-screen-cyrillic-1.0.2:0                                                                                              

     Wed Jul 21 15:28:07 2010 >>> media-fonts/font-sony-misc-1.0.1:0                                                                                                    

     Wed Jul 21 15:29:09 2010 >>> media-fonts/font-sun-misc-1.0.1:0                                                                                                     

     Wed Jul 21 15:30:08 2010 >>> media-fonts/font-winitzki-cyrillic-1.0.1:0                                                                                            

     Wed Jul 21 15:31:01 2010 >>> media-fonts/libertine-ttf-4.7.5:0                                                                                                     

     Wed Jul 21 15:38:56 2010 >>> media-plugins/kipi-plugins-1.2.0-r2:4                                                                                                 

     Wed Jul 21 15:52:10 2010 >>> media-gfx/digikam-1.2.0-r2:4                                                                                                          

     Wed Jul 21 15:52:57 2010 >>> media-plugins/gst-plugins-taglib-0.10.22:0.10                                                                                         

     Wed Jul 21 16:05:06 2010 >>> media-sound/amarok-2.3.1-r2:4                                                                                                         

     Wed Jul 21 16:06:05 2010 >>> net-dns/libidn-1.19:0                                                                                                                 

     Wed Jul 21 16:06:19 2010 >>> perl-core/Archive-Tar-1.64:0                                                                                                          

     Wed Jul 21 16:06:23 2010 >>> virtual/perl-Archive-Tar-1.64:0                                                                                                       

     Wed Jul 21 16:07:23 2010 >>> sys-fs/e2fsprogs-1.41.12:0                                                                                                            

     Wed Jul 21 16:11:22 2010 >>> sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-2.6.34-r2:2.6.34-r2                                                                                         

     Wed Jul 21 16:11:42 2010 >>> sys-power/cpufrequtils-007:0                                                                                                          

     Wed Jul 21 16:12:07 2010 >>> www-client/opera-10.60-r1:0                                                                                                           

     Wed Jul 21 16:14:45 2010 >>> www-client/rekonq-0.5.0:4                                                                                                             

     Wed Jul 21 16:15:04 2010 >>> x11-apps/xinput-1.5.2:0                                                                                                               

     Wed Jul 21 16:15:18 2010 >>> x11-apps/xlsatoms-1.1.0:0                                                                                                             

     Wed Jul 21 16:15:32 2010 >>> x11-apps/xlsclients-1.1.0:0                                                                                                           

     Wed Jul 21 16:19:02 2010 >>> x11-libs/libqxt-0.6.0-r1:0                                                                                                            

     Wed Jul 21 16:19:23 2010 >>> x11-misc/imake-1.0.3:0                                                                                                                

     Wed Jul 21 16:19:37 2010 >>> x11-misc/xtermcontrol-2.10:0                                                                                                          

     Wed Jul 21 16:19:56 2010 >>> x11-themes/gtk-engines-qtcurve-1.5.1:0                                                                                                

     Wed Jul 21 16:22:54 2010 >>> x11-themes/qtcurve-qt4-1.5.1:0
```

Grüßle aus Titiwu  :Wink: 

Franz

----------

## lxg

Ich habe das Problem auch (zumindest so ähnlich): Ich kann auch bestimmte DVDs schauen (mittels der „bösen“ lib******2  :Wink: ), andere aber nicht. Habe dazu ein wenig recherchiert, aber kein wirkliches Ergebnis gefunden. Ich glaube aber, dass was hiermit zu tun hat, oder mit ähnlichen Ansätzen: http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/Deutsche-DVDs-mit-neuer-Kopiersperre-Update-175195.html

edit: Wenn die DVD vorher funktioniert hat, dann ist das wirklich seltsam.   :Confused: 

----------

## franzf

Nein, an Kopierschutz o.Ä. wird es nicht liegen.

Aber ich habe eine Kleinigkeit entdeckt, die vllt. in die richtige Richtung führt:

Ich verwende sehr selten xine (media-video/xine-ui) zum Abspielen. Hab das gerade mal versucht, und prompt hat es die DVD abgespielt!

Dachte ich mir "Super, liegt am Programm" - wieder nix! Der nächste Versuch gab den selben SegFault wie vlc.

Ergo: Irgend eine Config/Cache/... wird beim ersten Lesen geschrieben, beim Lesen kommt es dann zu einem Problem (so denke ich es mir).

Kann gerade hier nicht weiter testen, da sie im "Multimediarechner" liegt, und Xine gerade auf Pause steht, damit wir das heute Abend anschauen können  :Razz: 

Danach aber mehr!

Grüße

Franz

----------

## franzf

Sodele... Leider hab ich keinen Peil woran das jetzt genau liegt :/

Wenn ich das komplette ~/.xine lösche, funktioniert das Playback, wenn ich direkt beim ersten xine-start abspiele.

xine starten-> schließen->starten->abspielen crasht schon.

Es liegt wohl an einer speziellen Kofiguration, wenn ich nur die config lösche geht es auch (seh ich grad, gestern hat das so nicht funktioniert   :Rolling Eyes:  ).

Es muss wohl an einer bestimmten (neueren oder inkompatiblen) Einstellung liegen, da ich ja vor dem allerersten funktionierenden Versuch bereits eine config hatte.

Skurril skurril...

Wenn ich mal Zeit und Muse hab, werd ich in der config rumwüsten und schauen ob ich was zustande bring.

Grüße

Franz

----------

